# Driving licence



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

My UK driving licence is up for renewal in May. Cannot get online renewal form from UK DVLA to accept my Portuguese address. How can I obtain a Portuguese licence? Tony Charlton


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

UK DVLA *will not accept *an address that is not in UK online or by post or over UK PO counter.

You need to exchange it (well) in advance of expiry.

You require for classes A, B e B+E, A1 e B1
Passport, D/L, paper counterpart, 2 passport photos, NIF + photocopies of everything and this form http://www.imtt.pt/sites/IMTT/Portu...cao/Documents/Modelo_Atestado_Medico_2012.pdf completed by your Doctor, *
renewal is every 5 years* from 50 onwards, from 70 every 2 years

For classes C e C+E, e C1 e C1+E
As above but this Form that can only be completed at a Regional hospital and I believe they only do them at specific times
http://www.imtt.pt/sites/IMTT/Portu...lo_Certificado_Avaliacao_Psicologica_2012.pdf

You can only exchange at IMTT Regional offices


----------



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Canoeman
many thanks for info re driving licence and the link to the required form.
You are a star, as usual.
Rgds
Tony Charlton


----------



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Canoeman
many thanks for info re driving licence and the link to the required form.
You are a star, as usual.
Rgds
Tony Charlton


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Except the information inaccurate, incomplete and also out of date with the changes that took effect from January 2013


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Except the information inaccurate, incomplete and also out of date with the changes that took effect from January 2013


But apart from all that..................spot on


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

All VitualTigers posts are links for Wiki which is a brilliant site but some pages are rubbish/misleading


----------

